# Snow Day 2/22/08



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's a pic we evenyually had up to 4 inchs!










Post your pics from today's storm!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great pic skeletonowl. I didn't get any pics yesterday of the snow but we ended up with 7.5inches topped off with a layer of ice and a little snow shower this morning. Looks like the plows came through last night so we'll be digging out the driveway edge again this morning.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We were missed by this one.
Nice shot skeletonowl.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just finished shoveling the last of the snow out of the driveway. No sooner do I step foot inside and it's snowing again.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The view from your deck looks beautiful. A real winter wonderland.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well at least yours is snow, mine is RAIN RAIN RAIN. Its depressing, at least snow is pretty to look at and fun to play in, well not for me, but for some people. LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm like you Turtle, but if it isn't rain it's ice. In that case I'll take the rain.


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2008)

i miss the snow...


----------

